
Everything you wanted to know about “Memento” (2001) - Tomte
http://www.salon.com/2001/06/28/memento_analysis/
======
FearNotDaniel
I absolutely love this film. Happy memories of fanatically rewatching the DVD
as I pieced together the story and noticed little 'hints' in the earlier
scenes, like when Leonard keeps shrugging the suit jacket around his shoulders
because it doesn't fit him properly.

Many DVDs have an Easter egg that will rearrange all the scenes and play the
whole story in chronological order.

